# Device Interrogation billing



## jtb57chevy (Apr 25, 2011)

I've got a some questions regarding device interrogation billing. First, can someone please explain the correct coding for codes 93297, 93298 and 93299?  I'm not understanding the difference between 93297 and 93298- they both appear to be the physician's interpretation and review.  Also on the technical codes for both Pacer/ICD's (93296) and ICM's (93299), what constitutes "technician review"?  If an employee downloads these reports, does he/she need to have specific training or education in order to be considered a "technician"?

I appreciate any and all help, especially any specific references.

Thanks!


----------



## OliviaPrice (Apr 28, 2011)

My understanding is as follows:

93297 - is for the professional component of a remote ICM (implantable cardiovascular monitor) interrogation.  Such as an Optivol reading from a defibrillator, although the patient does not have to have a defibrillator, they can have a device that only tracks physiologic data.

93298 - is for the professional component of a remote ILR (internal loop recorder) interrogation. 

The ICM and the ILR are two different types of devices and the patient's medical record should clearly state what device the patient has.  

93299 - is for the technical component of a remote ICM or ILR interrogation.  

For codes 93296 & 93299 - This is the technical component which covers the staff cost of performing the interrogation, the technician is not required to have any official training to bill this code.  However as a practice I would imagine you would want them to be trained.

Hope this helps


----------

